# Looking for a congress show bill from 2013



## Zelda (Feb 6, 2014)

I would like to attend the 2014 congress and would like to see a show bill from last year. Does anyone know if they run the same class order every year-- I need to turn in vacation time in advance. If you have one you can send me I would really appreciate it

Thank you


----------



## ckmini (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Zelda,

The 2014 class list is already available here:

http://www.shetlandminiature.com/pressrelease/item/2014-congress-class-list.html 

Hope this helps!


----------

